# Louter Creek Hunting Poodles on TV tonight!!



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw a photo of Si and Cooper on FB this morning. I had never watched the show before but HAD to see the poodle...especially since he's from GA! Now, I'm addicted to the show and so glad they are having a marathon on tomorrow! 
Cooper was fabulous!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I LOVED him in his Conti!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was flying last night and missed this. I hope someone posts if it is rerun as I would love to see retrieving poodles in action, especially in a conti!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Actually, the retrievers on the show were also Louter Creek dogs. They had to work with them to do things wrong, run past Si, not to retrieve the bird.

Great dogs!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I was flying last night and missed this. I hope someone posts if it is rerun as I would love to see retrieving poodles in action, especially in a conti!


Seems there are now two threads on this. *LEUllman* posted the link to the episode in the other one. It's a hoot to watch!!

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/31122-spoo-duck-dynasty-bird-hunting.html#post369490


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't Hardly Weight Full Episode - Duck Dynasty - A&E

and here's the link on this thread!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now THAT'S what I call service,* cavon*! (My Cable provider should be so good.) Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

saw it thanks for letting us know beautiful poodle & others


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryEdwards said:


> saw it thanks for letting us know beautiful poodle & others


Having watched it I now feel a tad bit about guilty about not allowing Chagall to chase the geese down by the river. (He is_ so_ into birds, dead or alive!):mean:


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

LOVED watching Cooper on Duck Dynasty! I'd told my Dad (an avid bird hunter in his younger days) about Poodles being used as bird dogs. I know he was doubtful. It was wonderful to see a beautiful dog that could've been a brother to our pup on TV retrieving!


----------

